# Recently Changed Behavior: Won't use Roost?



## BroncScootDawg (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm really new to this site. I've posted photos and info on our coop in the coop section, and introduced myself in the introductions. I've scanned through the site searching for a related thread and after coming up empty handed decided to start this new thread in this category...
We have 6 RIR hens for about 1 1/2 years now. I just noticed 3 days ago that suddenly one hen has quit using the roost along with her 5 friends that she was raised with from a chick. She seems perfectly well and healthy, actively curious, eating, drinking, etc. The only recent change I can think of we've had is the weather has turned a bit colder. I guess this might not be any big deal except now she cuddles up on the floor in the corner of the coop where she'll get pooped on by the others above. The first night I noticed her, I picked her up and placed her on the roost with the others. She seemed fine with that along with the others. The only other possible pertinent information I can tell you is that she is on the bottom of the pecking order with the other hens. I'm wondering why, all of a sudden, after all this time of using the roost, she decides to quit?


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Can you separate her? See if she is eating and keep an eye on her poops.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Could she possibly be starting to go broody? Maybe put some kind of a small something down there so she can have a covered roost a little lower, or a cover over her so she doesn't get pooped on.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a coop with mam, dad, sister and brother porcelain sablepoots and one mixed bantam that had a twisted head but is fine now and recently the mam and dad have been doing the same roosting on the bottom but under the other 3 so they get mucky each night I am picking them up to put on the perch they seam to settle and stay but I also don't know why this change in behaviour. I wouldn't think it would be because of the cold as it would be colder on the bottom they are both fit and healthy so don't have a clue as to why they are doing it???


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Whenever I have a bird go to the floor, I check for injury, nutrition and peer abuse. My broody hens usually start in the nest boxes. But a bird that isolates itself usually doesn't feel well. Is she getting enough to eat and drink? Are the other birds pecking at her so much she isn't getting rest? How's her color around her eyes and vent? These are the things I look at when this sort of thing happens. I will give the poor bird it's own source of food and water, it's own roost or if it is injured or ailing, it's own cage. Good luck and I hope this helps!


----------



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with "patlet", have you checked for a poss wing injury, poss she cant get up on the roost, i had a hen that i got from a rescue she had been hit by a car and dislocated her leg, instead of doing away with her i brought her home and nursed her in her own cage for 8wks and slowly introduced her to the flock she took some pecking for awhile but turned out very well, anyway she couldnt get down OFF the perch without hurting her leg so I made a perch for her only 1 1/2 ft from the floor in a corner with no other perch over her, she has gradually gotten better and can roost with the rest of the flock now but injury is usually why i see one hide on the floor.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

BroncScootDawg said:


> ...3 days ago that suddenly one hen has quit using the roost along with her 5 friends...only recent change...weather has turned a bit colder. ...


Could there be a draft on her roosting area?


----------

